
James Bond fails the tech test in Skyfall - anu_gupta
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20555621
======
Double0Seven
The server room scene could of been silent if the hardware was using fan-less
chip-sets.

There are some silent data-centers that use no fans. The only noise would be
high-frequency electrical hum. So, for a "future" concept, it works.

As far as the Fancy Graphics, its exactly where hacking is going. Metasploit
Framework has an interested graphical interface program called Armitage which
reproduces the command-line format into graphical imagery. Considering where
the "future" is heading, most of the command-line will be shifted towards a
hybrid approach of scripts run via graphical interfaces with CLI tucked in
neatly.

The movie failed hard but, did have "proof of concept" pseudo-foreshadowing.

------
dalke
Bond film tech is supposed to be slightly better than what we have. In the
1963 "From Russia with Love", Bond had a car phone. In Moonraker, Drax has a
hidden space station. In "Die Another Day", the fight scene use robots with
lasers that are powerful enough to sear steel and drill a hole through a head
- in a fraction of a second.

I'm with Double0Seven in saying that the the server uses fan-less machines.

------
matthiasb
In the mean time, he is using a miniature GPS device to signal his position...
with a switch... and a tiny antenna! I found that so kitch compared to the
fancy annimation you see in the hacking scene!

------
zapfmann
Definitely a fun read!

